# A Nice Brag for 2017



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Guys:

I have a nice brag to make for the year! 

For the calendar year 2017 I have three APRICOT AKC champions! 


1. Ch Farleys D High Society aka Taylor (Ch LCM Take On Me Of Lumiere x Farleys D Wind In The Willows) Breeders: Terence R Farley & John P Dejo

Taylor received a 4 point major her first show out as a puppy in the Bred By Exhibitor class. In the next year she received a few more points with me, and later finished her championship with 3 majors including a 5 point major at a poodle specialty with Miyuki Ueno.


2. Ch Farleys D GiGi (Ch LCM Take On Me Of Lumiere x Ch Farleys D Zeta RN) Breeders: Terence R Farley, John P Dejo & Vinessa Alones 

GiGi was finished from the Bred By Exhibitor class, and is the 4th AKC champion out of her mother ZeeZee (Ch Farleys D Zeta.) 

Both Taylor and GiGi are by Chase, Ch LCM Take On Me Of Lumiere, Bred by Connie Hackenburg of LCM Poodles and Natalie Lasanen of Lumiere Poodles.


3. Ch Farleys D 'Anolani Santiago de Chile (GCH Afterglow Alberto x Farleys D GG Farrah A D'Anolani CGC) Breeders: Terence R Farley, John P Dejo & Rachel Perkey

As a Puppy Santiago was sent to PCA with Gail S. Wolaniuk. There, he took Best Puppy and Best of Variety at the Apricot Red Poodle Club Match, and went on to take 3rd place in the American Bred Class at the National!

Santiago received his first nine points including a 4 point major in the Bred By Exhibitor Class. He was then sent to Miyuki Ueno to finish his championship in three show weekends finishing with a 5 point major.

Thank you to all the people who have supported John and me at Farleys D Standard in our never-ending journey of Apricot and Red Standard Poodles.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well done, man!  

Tho think of where you could be in the Poodle world if you specialized in REAL Poodle colours.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations, that’s an impressive brag.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

You must be so proud of your kids. Every right to brag! Way to go Terry!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

*Pictures, please!*

Nice year! Can you post some win photos, please?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations on an amazing year!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

PICTURES are a MUST HAVE!!!!!!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations - like the others I would love to see pictures.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wonderful news. Here's my wish for an even better 2018 to you and yours.


----------

